# ok my head officially hurts now



## jamesbl (Aug 27, 2006)

Ok, I will try to be brief since I see lots of other posts similar to mine 

Short story is I have a Dish 1000 that was working fine (receiving all HD channels, aka ones from 129) and I simply moved it to another location. Since moving it, I cannot for the life of me get 129 locked in. I have 100+ on both 110 and 119 (I'm in Texas :sure: ) but 129 will not come in. Attached is a pic of the back of my Dish 1000 for reference, which should answer any questions regarding how it's configured.









So, recall, it "was" working just fine... there are only 2 cables coming out of the dish, which is normal, due to in/out of the 3 LNBs, etc.

I ran both of these up into the house and it goes into a DP34 from there. Out from the DP34, I have one cable going to a 411 receiver, two others going to my VIP 622 (with appropriate combiners on either end - already authorized for HD Platinum from previous location where it was all working). FWIW, I also have another output from the DP34 going to the 3rd bedroom to w 311 (non-hd) receiver.

Everything is working ok on all receivers, except no 129 channels...I skew'd til I can't skew no more! Please help. I've been at this for about 3 days and am going nuts.

Thanks,

-James


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

:welcome_s

129° is not the easiest signal to get. It is also low in the sky compared to the other two. Depending on how far you have moved in texas you may have taken yourself out if 129°'s coverage area (it does not cover south Texas). More than likely you have a line of sight problem or an aiming problem.

For line of sight, go where your dish is and look at the center of where it is aimed in the sky. That should be clear (you are getting 119° signals). Look to the left 9° ramping up higher in the sky and you will see if anything obstructs 110°. When you look to the right 9° and lower to the earth is there anything there that obstructs 129°?

For aiming it sounds like you have tried everything. You do need to find the skew for your new location, set it and leave it alone. That isn't one of the settings that generally gets played with once the dish is on the mast. Elevation and azimuth are the ones to adjust. If you are in the same zipcode or close to the prior two locations your skew shouldn't change. (Skew tilts the dish so it can see 110° higher in the sky and 129° lower in the sky than 119°.)

The final thing to check (and probably should be checked first) is the cabling. Make sure the cable between the 129° LNB and the input on the DPPTwin has not been damaged - especially at the connectors where a tug could break the cable or connector.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

The config will not work, need 3rd run to DP34 from 129W LNBF, if the Twin DPP LNBF will OK with other 2 inputs of DP34. Check first a compatiblity of TWIN DPP and DP34 at Dish site.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

jamesbl said:


> I ran both of these up into the house and it goes into a DP34 from there. Out from the DP34, I have one cable going to a 411 receiver, two others going to my VIP 622 (with appropriate combiners on either end - already authorized for HD Platinum from previous location where it was all working). FWIW, I also have another output from the DP34 going to the 3rd bedroom to w 311 (non-hd) receiver.


Missed the DP34.

Yep. P Smith is right ... you have to run a third cable directly from the 129° LNB to the DP34.
(The DPPTwin will feed the DP34 just like a regular DPTwin.)


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Also just for the heck of it check and make sure your plumb (vertical). If thats off, everything else will be off as well.


----------



## jamesbl (Aug 27, 2006)

James Long said:


> Missed the DP34.
> 
> Yep. P Smith is right ... you have to run a third cable directly from the 129° LNB to the DP34.
> (The DPPTwin will feed the DP34 just like a regular DPTwin.)


This seems odd to me... to clarify about my move, it's less than 1 mile away (staying with in-laws while new house gets built).

At the old site, I had only 2 cables coming out of the dish going into my house. In my house I had a 322 (powering two rooms) and my vip-622 (powering two rooms as well). The part I do NOT know, however, is what was up in my attic...

I don't think I can get 3 cables into the house where I am at now...  Is there any way to make this work with only the two cables coming out of the dish ?

Thanks again - thanks for welcoming me, too.


----------



## jamesbl (Aug 27, 2006)

James Long said:


> :welcome_s
> 
> 129° is not the easiest signal to get. It is also low in the sky compared to the other two. Depending on how far you have moved in texas you may have taken yourself out if 129°'s coverage area (it does not cover south Texas). More than likely you have a line of sight problem or an aiming problem.


Oh I'm in North Texas (Fort Worth). I have a completely clear line of site pretty much from far east all the way to far west, so it should not be a line of sight issue.

Thanks again,

-James


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The issue is with the DP34 and "cascading" switches.

The DPPTwin that you have on your D1000 has a switch built in. That switch outputs either 119° or 110° from the internal LNBs or 129° from the external LNB (and can handle DPP feeds to dual tuner DPP receivers). When connected to a DPP44 or DP34 the switch in the DPPTwin turns off - and simply passes through 119° and 110°.

The DP34 is a step back from DPP technology - requiring two feeds (one to each antenna in) from the DP34 to the 622 ... plus the single feeds to each of your other receivers. If you mounted the DP34 outside at the dish you would need FOUR feeds into the house.

A DPP44 is more expensive but would allow you to get down to three wires ... one to each receiver. Still more than you want to do - but you could bring the third receiver wire in any way that you wanted to so it would not have to be on the same path as the other two cables.

Placing the DP34 inside the house you need (no option) three lines in from the dish. Even if you used a DPP44 you would need three lines in. Using the DP34 you need all four outputs, two to the 622 and one to each of the other receivers (411 and 311). I'm not sure what you mean by appropriate combiners ... as none are needed. On your original setup the single cables to your 622 and 322 were sent through a separator to the inputs. Those receivers being able to handle the DPP feeds (almost) directly.


----------



## jamesbl (Aug 27, 2006)

James Long said:


> The issue is with the DP34 and "cascading" switches.
> 
> The DPPTwin that you have on your D1000 has a switch built in. That switch outputs either 119° or 110° from the internal LNBs or 129° from the external LNB (and can handle DPP feeds to dual tuner DPP receivers). When connected to a DPP44 or DP34 the switch in the DPPTwin turns off - and simply passes through 119° and 110°.


UGH! Well that makes sense... So I guess since I only had two wires going in at the old location, they must have gone directly to each receiver and then through a separator, instead of up through a DP34/44, etc. Makes total sense now. Thanks for the explanation.

It sounds like then, my path of least resistance is to run the third wire up from the dish into the attic/DP34. I assume it would come directly off the 129 LNB and I should unhook the one that connects all three together, then, correct?



James Long said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by appropriate combiners ... as none are needed. On your original setup the single cables to your 622 and 322 were sent through a separator to the inputs. Those receivers being able to handle the DPP feeds (almost) directly.


I have 2 cables coming into the 622 from the wall. One goes directly into the Sat1 input and the other goes through a diplexer into Sat2 and the TV2 output, so I guess combiner=diplexer... sorry for the incorrect terminology use. :grin:

Thanks again,

-James


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

jamesbl said:


> It sounds like then, my path of least resistance is to run the third wire up from the dish into the attic/DP34. I assume it would come directly off the 129 LNB and I should unhook the one that connects all three together, then, correct?


That's right.


jamesbl said:


> I have 2 cables coming into the 622 from the wall. One goes directly into the Sat1 input and the other goes through a diplexer into Sat2 and the TV2 output, so I guess combiner=diplexer... sorry for the incorrect terminology use. :grin:


No problem. Just want to make sure you are not going to kill anything or anyone.


----------



## jamesbl (Aug 27, 2006)

James Long said:


> That's right.No problem. Just want to make sure you are not going to kill anything or anyone.


haha, I was close... you brought me back from the edge! 

Just to verify, I ran one of the lines directly into the 411 and of course got all 3 birds after running a check switch...

Can you point me to any schematics for the DP34? I'm curious about the downstream outputs that go to 'another switch', specifically.

Thanks again,


----------



## jamesbl (Aug 27, 2006)

Anyone?


----------



## Miner (Oct 29, 2004)

If you ran a wire directly from the DPP Twin to the 411 receiver, and it works correctly, all three satellites received, that means the output from the 129 LNB is connected to the input port on the DPP Twin, and the twin is acting as a DPP-32 switch. That is it is receiving 3 satellite feeds and outputting to 2 receivers (single or dual tuner with seperator). As soon as you connect the DP-34 switch into the equation, the input port on the DPP Twin is deactivated. That is why you need to run a single line from the 129 LNB to input port 3 of of the DP-34 switch. I believe the best karma with respect to the DP-34 switchis 119 on input 1, 110 on input 2, and 129 on input 3.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

jamesbl said:


> Can you point me to any schematics for the DP34? I'm curious about the downstream outputs that go to 'another switch', specifically.


Is that diagram no longer on the face of the DP34?

Photo: http://www.dishretailer.com/ts2002/Disk3/MVC-019S.JPG


----------

